

IoTivity – an open source software framework for Internet of Things - niutech
https://www.iotivity.org/

======
niutech
IoTivity, AllJoyn, Contiki, Mosquitto, ZeroMQ, ActiveMQ, OpenIoT, ThingSpeak,
Thread, REST - it's getting crowded here.

See [https://github.com/niutech/priot](https://github.com/niutech/priot) for
more open source solutions.

------
niutech
There is now a GitHub mirror of IoTivity:
[https://github.com/niutech/iotivity](https://github.com/niutech/iotivity)

